# Qual è il genere grammaticale di un transessuale?



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao amici,

prendo spunto da un grave fatto di cronaca di questi giorni: l'assassinio di un transessuale a Milano.
Leggo su Repubblica on-line:
_
Milano, uccis*a* un*a* trans: due arresti - Massacrat*a*, una violenza mai vista.
_
Per quello che ne so io un transessuale è un uomo, quindi perché dei giornalisti professionisti usano aggettivi di genere femminile?
Esiste magari qualche regola di cui io non sono a conoscenza che rende lecito usare il genere femminile per i transessuali?
Voglio sottolineare che la mia domanda e solo ed esclusivamente riferita all'uso della lingua italiana e non ha nessuna intenzione di sconfinare nell'etica e neppure in nessuna discussione riguardante le scelte personali.

Grazie


----------



## saltapicchio

Non sono un esperto però mi ricordo di aver letto che esistono vari gradi di avvicinamento al cambio definitivo di sesso (che viene sancito anche dalla carta d'identità e quindi riconosciuto legalmente). Un/una transessuale ha il corpo di un sesso ma si sente di appartenere all'altro sesso, non è un gay o una lesbica. Si arriva poi ad una terapia ormonale, cambiano quindi tutti i caratteri sessuali secondari ma rimane l'organo sessuale riproduttivo, c'è poi chi arriva a sottoporsi ad un intervento e cambia sesso in tutto e per tutto. 

Io propenderei per il genere femminile, inteso per la "persona transessuale".


----------



## franz rod

> prendo spunto da un grave fatto di cronaca di questi giorni: l'assassinio di un transessuale a Milano.
> Per quello che ne so io un transessuale è un uomo,



Sono andato sul sito di Repubblica, ma dove leggi che è stato ucciso un transessuale?
Viene chiaramente scritto che è stata uccisa una transessuale, dopotutto non è detto che tutti i transessuali siano uomini.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

franz rod said:


> Sono andato sul sito di Repubblica, ma dove leggi che è stato ucciso un transessuale?
> Viene chiaramente scritto che è stata uccisa una transessuale, dopotutto non è detto che tutti i transessuali siano uomini.


http://www.repubblica.it/interstitial/interstitial1267974.html
E' un uomo..


----------



## andlima

Paul, la maggioranza dei riferimenti che ho trovato (ho cercato su Google News) è in maschile:



 Lombardia/ Milano, transessuale massacrato: fermate due
 Milano: “Violenza mai vista”. Transessuale sequestrato e massacrato
 TRANS SEVIZIATO E UCCISO PER 60 EURO A MILANO, PRESI 2 RAGAZZI
 Milano: trans seviziato e ucciso, due arresti
 Milano, stuprano e uccidono un trans: due fermi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

andlima said:


> Paul, la maggioranza dei riferimenti che ho trovato (ho cercato su Google News) è in maschile:
> 
> 
> 
> Lombardia/ Milano, transessuale massacrato: fermate due
> Milano: “Violenza mai vista”. Transessuale sequestrato e massacrato
> TRANS SEVIZIATO E UCCISO PER 60 EURO A MILANO, PRESI 2 RAGAZZI
> Milano: trans seviziato e ucciso, due arresti
> Milano, stuprano e uccidono un trans: due fermi


 Quella sarebbe anche la mia scelta.


----------



## andlima

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quella sarebbe anche la mia scelta.



Anche la mia. Sia in italiano che in portoghese...


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io uso il femminile.  Non importa se biologicamente quella persona sia (ancora) di sesso maschile.  Quello che importa è come quella persona si sente dentro.  In genere un transessuale (e io preferirei usare la parola trangender, o transgenere) nato maschio che diventa donna parla di sé stessa al femminile.  L'esempio più celebre in Italia è forse Vladimir Luxuria, che usa il femminile per riferirsi a sé stessa. Parimenti, un transessuale nato femmina che diventa maschio parlerà di sé stesso al maschile.  Io rispetto la loro identità psicologica, non quella biologica.


----------



## iroshi85

Per un transessuale biologicamente maschile, si usa il femminile. Viceversa per quanto riguarda invece un transuessuale biologicamente femminile... ^_^


----------



## bubu7

In questi casi un'occhiatina a qualche dizionario in rete non può che far bene perché consente d'impostare la discussione s'una base più solida. 

Transessuale > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro

Io penso che, per decidere il genere grammaticale, si possa far riferimento al sesso biologico.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> In questi casi un'occhiatina a qualche dizionario in rete non può che far bene perché consente d'impostare la discussione s'una base più solida.
> 
> Questo è il collegamento alla voce nel De Mauro.
> 
> Io penso che, per decidere il genere grammaticale, si possa far riferimento al sesso biologico.


Si possa o si debba?
Anche a me semra la scelta più logica anche perchè quando un giornalista scrive un pezzo su un transessuale, non è che gli fa una telefonata, gli chiede "scusa, ma tu ti senti più uomo o più donna?" e poi decide che genere usare..


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si possa o si debba?


Il mio era solo un parere personale: i dizionari consentono entrambe le possibilità quindi è lecito usare anche il genere femminile per i transessuali di entrambi i sessi (biologici).


----------



## SunDraw

La domanda non è oziosa, né parrebbe neppure affrontata dai repertori, che si limitano a registrare la presenza nel lessico, a un qualche meritevole livello, di "*il* transessuale" come di "*la* transessuale" senza indicazioni semantiche distintive, come se semplicemente qualcuno dicesse nell'un modo e qualcuno nell'altro a discrezione, a orecchio...

E magari si scoprirà che così non potrà che essere, ma intanto riflettervi più analiticamente potrebbe essere determinante, valido, data l'attualità cioè la prossimità storica della questione (sono tutti termini novecenteschi).

Il termine "transgenere" (inglese _transgender_), peraltro ancora marginale per i dizionari, andrebbe riservato a una visione più complessa di "riflessione sul genere" che intende "superarlo" come categoria concettuale.
Transgeneri "significativi" in Italia, per il portato culturale che hanno avuto, credo Vladimir Luxuria e Helena Velena: a mio avviso, non essendoci in italiano neppure il genere grammaticale "neutro" ("non sessuato") e tantomeno ultra- o extra- ecc sessuato, essi stessi han finito per proporsi forzatamente "declinandosi", intendo nominalmente, più al maschile o più al femminile: si noti il più aperto alla contaminazione maschile di un "Vladimir", per quanto ora di personale "donna", rispetto a un "Helena"; e con questo sto intendendo "ciò cui un estraneo può riferirsi" nel trattare queste persone: "Vladimir" sarà più facile dirlo *un* transgenere, "Helena" *una* transgenere, senza tanti obblighi di conoscenze ulteriori e approndite dei singoli casi.

La domanda posta su "transessuale" invece mi pare riferirsi alla caratteristica peculiare di questa situazione esistenziale per cui è avvenuto o è in corso un passaggio da un genere definito a un altro anch'esso sufficientemente definito.

Sì dirà *un *transessuale chi da uno stato sufficientemente (formalmente) vissuto al maschile (quel _qualche_ riscontro biologico che ogni ufficiale dell'anagrafe è tenuto a fare) e che poi si offra di vivere diversamente?

O al contrario sarà detto* un* transessuale quell'aspetto attualmente riconosciuto? Ma forse in questo caso lo si dirà solo "un maschio" e basta (tutt'al più "che fu in passato una donna"). Salvo sorprese di "un uomo in dolce attesa" come s'è dovuto prender atto (non so come nel dizionario, dove resta prematuro cercare "mammo") di recente.

Nello scrivere *una* transessuale di una persona che fu maschio e ora è femmina, si sembra riconoscere, nel termine, il passato, ma anche, ora, una diversa connotazione definitiva importante.
Mentre nello scrivere *un* transessuale, sempre di una persona che fu maschio e ora è femmina, sembra che un quanto del passato continui a persistere in modo non indifferente.

Dimenticavo: nel dubbio, in italiano storicamente il genere neutro o "generico" è reso con il maschile. Con quanto di opinabilità di tale scelta, come già affrontato in qualche passata discussione di questo Forum.

Non so se ho offerto tutti gli elementi in campo, spero almeno una traccia non banale. 


Da un'intevista a Helena Verena: «Sono una donna transessuale nata come maschio ma "transizionata" in una donna che si riconosce in un percorso filosofico transgender» (ecc).


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Certo, il dizionario ammetterà anche entrambi i generi, ma qui non si tratta più di questione strettamente linguistica o di accordi grammaticali.  Si tratta di questione che investe la sfera psico-sociologica.  È innegabile che ormai la tendenza sia quella di riferirsi ad un transessuale usando il genere del sesso verso cui sta transizionando.  Certo, la grammatica non ti impedisce di riferirsi a lui/lei con il genere del sesso in cui è nato/a, ma così facendo si rischia di mostrare quantomeno una certa insensibilità, una mancanza di rispetto, se non addirittura una vera e propria ostilità.  In passato ho fatto l'assistente sociale a New York, e posso dire con certezza che la stragrande maggioranza (anzi, direi proprio la totalità) dei transgender preferisce esser chiamata con il genere verso cui sta transizionando.  In poche parole, si tratta di correttezza politica.


----------



## la italianilla

Riporto anche la prima definizione del citato termine riportata dal Treccani in linea (tutti i diritti riservati):



> transessüale s. m. e f. e agg. [comp. di tran (s)- e sessuale]. – 1. Persona il cui comportamento sessuale è caratterizzato dalla non accettazione del proprio sesso e dall'identificazione in quello opposto. Come agg.: un soggetto t.; tendenza, comportamento transessuale



Però, per quanto concerne l' "_uso quotidiano_" del termine, devo dire che sono d'accordo con ToscanoNYC. 

Ciao e buone vacanze a tutti voi!


----------



## bubu7

ToscanoNYC said:


> Certo, il dizionario ammetterà anche entrambi i generi, ma qui non si tratta più di questione strettamente linguistica o di accordi grammaticali. Si tratta di questione che investe la sfera psico-sociologica...


 
Ma i dizionari dell'uso (appunto!), caro *ToscanoNYC*, non danno indicazioni astrattamente linguistiche ma tengono in considerazione anche le scelte preferenziali dei parlanti. Oggi non esiste univocità nelle preferenze personali, l'abbiamo visto, e quindi i dizionari dell'uso registrano quest'ambiguità.


----------



## andlima

ToscanoNYC, la questione è difficile, senz'altro, ma penso non si tratte d'essere o no politicamente corretto... Una cosa è un periodico parlando su un transessuale, cercando precisione grammaticale e oggettività. Altra cosa è come una persona parla con un transessuale.

Nel secondo caso, c'è una questione di carità, che è una scelta personale. Perché non rinunciare alla grammatica per essere più sensibile alla persona con cui parlo? Secondo me la carità è più importante. Inoltre, penso che voler e fare il bene a qualcuno non coincide sempre con agire come la persona vuole... E, se dobbiamo rispettare un transessuale, penso che c'entra anche rispettare i valori di chi non riconosce essere una realtà la transizione di sessualità.

Certo, le regole della grammatica cambiano e devono adattarsi ai cambiamenti del mondo. Però, intanto, bisogna capire cosa si deve adattare e farlo con proprietà. E' questo il compito stesso della grammatica, no?

Ovviamente, questa è soltanto la mia opinione personale, non voglio pregiudicare nessuno che ha convinzioni diverse.

PS: Ci devono essere parechi errori nel mio testo. Qualche correzione è benvenuta. :c)

Secondo me, i dizionari non hanno chiarito nulla o quasi nulla... Guardate (dal dizionario De Mauro, tutti i diritti riservati):



> e|te|ro|ses|su|à|le
> agg., s.m. e f.
> CO agg., di rapporto, relazione o tendenza, che riguarda o coinvolge individui di entrambi i sessi: _legami_, _amori eterosessuali_ | agg., s.m. e f., che, chi prova attrazione sessuale verso persone del sesso opposto (accorc. 2etero)





> tran|ses|su|à|le
> agg., s.m. e f.
> CO
> 1 agg., s.m. e f., che, chi ha un comportamento sessuale caratterizzato dalla non accettazione del proprio sesso e dall’identificazione col sesso opposto (accorc. 1trans): _un_, _una t._, _soggetto t._ | agg., di comportamento, tendenza e sim., caratterizzato dal non accettare il proprio sesso e dall’identificarsi con quello opposto
> 2 s.m. e f., chi ha assunto mediante interventi chirurgici i caratteri somatici del sesso opposto


Penso che per "agg., s.m. e f." il dizionario non indichi esplicitamente che è opzionale dire "un o una transessuale" a uno che era maschio ed è diventato femina. Anzi, che, ad esempio dell'uso di "eterosessuale", si dice "un transessuale" a uno considerato maschio, e "una transessuale" a una considerata femina, no? Ossia, chi è maschio e chi è femina è una questione che non è stata trattata esplicitamente...


----------



## emma click

Non è  l'ideologia politica  di un giornalista che può decidere quale sia il genere dei transessuali (più precisamente delle transessuali "MtoF" o dei transessuali "FtoM")…  La lingua è, come sappiamo ormai tutti, una convenzione sociale, non il risultato di un'opinione filosofica ontologica astratta, perseguita da qualche setta religiosa o gruppo politico razzista e sessista… L'uso convenzionale per quanto riguarda il genere delle persone trans  è oggi  quello del femminile per le persone transessuali "MtoF" (da maschile a femminile) e il maschile per quelle "FtoM" (da femminile a maschile)… Trovo gravemente disinformante l'atteggiamento di chi, senza alcuna competenza su aspetti linguistico-culturali di base si cimenta in un dibattito improvvisato cercando di influenzare in  modo viscerale e triviale gli utenti con la sua opinione politica… Mi auguro che questa pagina possa al più presto migliorare…


----------



## Paulfromitaly

emma click said:


> cercando di influenzare in modo viscerale e triviale gli utenti con la sua opinione politica


Ho riletto con attenzione tutti gli interventi senza però percepire la benchè minima influenza delle opinioni politiche di coloro che hanno postato un messaggio.
Mi sembra che tutti abbiano espresso il loro punto di vista in termini educati, cordiali e per niente offensivi.
WR è un forum di lingue e quindi si discutono gli aspetti linguistici della questione, lasciando il più possibile la politica fuori da qui.
Ci diresti dunque quale commento, secondo te, è "viscerale e triviale"?
La prima gallina che canta di solito è quella che ha fatto l'uovo.


----------



## quasi.stellar

emma click said:


> La lingua è, come sappiamo ormai tutti, una convenzione sociale, non il risultato di un'opinione filosofica ontologica astratta, perseguita da qualche setta religiosa o gruppo politico razzista e sessista… Trovo gravemente disinformante l'atteggiamento di chi, senza alcuna competenza su aspetti linguistico-culturali di base si cimenta in un dibattito improvvisato cercando di influenzare in  modo viscerale e triviale gli utenti con la sua opinione politica… Mi auguro che questa pagina possa al più presto migliorare…



Io direi che la competenza linguistico-culturale qui c'è tutta e mi sembra del tutto legittimo che, di fronte a un dubbio, qualcuno si ponga un problema. E lo ponga qui, stante che questi forum mi pare sono fatti apposta per affrontare i dubbi, linguistici e non.

Non mi pare in alcuno dei post, iniziale e di risposta, di aver visto alcun travisamento, né alcun tentativo di influenzare chiunque. Posto che qui tutti, piuttosto acculturati, siamo anche scarsamente influenzabili. Ci vedo invece un legittimo dubbio grammaticale, per una situazione che si sta affrontando solo negli ultimi anni, da quando i transessuali (e mi si consenta di usare il maschile come vuole la regola grammaticale per i sostantivi misti) sono venuti allo scoperto e hanno molta meno paura del giudizio sociale. Che purtroppo è ancora pesante, influenze o no da parte di chiunque, giornalisti o responsabili del forum.

La mia risposta è che: difficile a dirsi, nello spagnolo, che pure ha sei generi, non esiste un genere specifico per questi casi. Probabilmente la cosa più aderente alla volontà di quelli che  hanno fatto questa scelta è di accordarsi al genere che hanno voluto e non al genere dichiarato (si badi bene, solo dichiarato magari di fronte ad organi ambigui) alla nascita.
Se qualcuno ha ritenuto di ricorrere alla chirurgia per trovare un accordo migliore con se stesso, dando una definizione migliore e più vicina al "sentito" ai propri organi esterni, questa scelta va completamente rispettata.

Tuttavia nell'uso comune ci sono moltissimi vocaboli che non tengono conto del genere ma esprimono tutto al maschile. Per cui, il transessuale, qualunque sia il genere di provenienza e di arrivo.

Anzi molte donne, in ambito professionale, rivendicano il titolo al maschile, proprio per sottolineare un'uguaglianza anche grammaticale.
Le avvocatesse non vogliono più essere chiamate avvocatesse, non piace, sembra una diminuzione, per cui si dice Avvocato in ogni caso, o al massimo Signora. Ma anche questo sembra una squalificazione in relazione al titolo accademico, per cui Avvocato è ormai l'unica opzione, anche quando si tratti di una donna.

Ugualmente mi sembrerebbe di fare del razzismo al contrario se parlassi di "una transessuale".
Se vogliamo fare dei raffronti, anche nel caso di una donna abbiamo "lo speziale", "il sensale", "il principale", "il caporale", "il generale".
Dire "la generalessa" sembra una sonora presa per i fondelli.

E adesso invece, cosa dovremmo dire? La transessualessa?


----------



## Nino83

Il fatto che i dizionari non si sbilancino sul genere *grammaticale* forse è dovuto anche ai seguenti fatti: 
1) il neologismo è composto da una preposizione, _trans_, e da un aggettivo della seconda classe (con desinenza _-e_). Cioè, a differenza del termine _cass*a*forte_, nel quale il primo elemento è un sostantivo chiaramente femminile, quindi _la cassaforte_, in questo caso la preposizione non è né maschile, né femminile. 
2) il concetto può essere applicato sia a persone di sesso maschile che di sesso femminile.  

Quindi non ci sono, dal punto di vista *grammaticale*, ostacoli come nel caso della parola _ministro_ (per cui si dice _il ministro Elena Boschi_ o, se si vuol usare l'articolo femminile, bisogna inventare un neologismo, quindi _la ministra Elena Boschi_) o in _cassaforte_.  

Quindi, da un certo punto di vista, fanno bene i dizionari a non sbilanciarsi. Sarà l'uso a determinare il genere grammaticale della parola.


----------



## quasi.stellar

_"Per quello che ne so io un transessuale è un uomo, quindi perché dei giornalisti professionisti usano aggettivi di genere femminile?" (post 1)_

No, non è un uomo. Ma neppure una donna, è appunto un transessuale. Perché al maschile? Perché la regola grammaticale vuole che in caso di soggetti misti la concordanza sia fatta col maschile.
_" quel ragazzo e quella ragazza sono molto *belli *" 
_
Naturalmente si potrebbero fare mille discorsi sul perché del maschile, ma sostanzialmente abbiamo due possibilità e ne dobbiamo scegliere una. Io concordo con Nino, benché siano espressioni in fase di transito, in cambiamento, ed è per questo che i dizionari non si sbilanciano.


PS
E poi dovremmo fare una radiografia, o fare domande imbarazzanti o su argomenti assolutamente personalissimi e privatissimi, per stabilire il genere di una persona. Un transessuale, benché abbia fatto una scelta pubblica, è pur sempre una persona con un completo diritto alla privacy. (scusate l'inglese ma il corrispondente italiano mi sembra molto brutto).
Bene fanno le lingue che non fanno distinzioni.

E a proposito, secondo PS, che ne dite della parola persona? Perché deve essere femmina?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> _"Per quello che ne so io un transessuale è un uomo, quindi perché dei giornalisti professionisti usano aggettivi di genere femminile?" (post 1)_
> 
> No, non è un uomo. Ma neppure una donna, è appunto un transessuale


Chiarisco meglio cosa intendevo: dal punto di vista del "sesso legale", ovvero del genere riportato sul certificato di nascita e sui documenti PRIMA dell'eventuale cambio di sesso, un transessuale è UOMO (ovviamente mi riferivo al caso citato nell'articolo di giornale, quindi ad una persona nata di sesso maschile).


----------



## emma click

Il genere di una persona (e della categoria sociale a cui appartiene) non è una questione esclusivamente "grammaticale"... Il genere di una persona riflette principalmente la sua identità di genere, ovvero il suo senso di appartenenza al genere maschile o al genere femminile (anche di una trans dopo che è stata uccisa, allo stesso modo in cui  il suo nome al femminile continuerà ad essere usato per riferirsi a lei, anche dopo la sua morte)... Che questo fatto vada o non vada considerato rilevante da un giornalista non è perché questi debba o voglia prima di tutto attenersi a ciò che egli considera uso corretto della lingua italiana, ma perché nella sua consapevolezza o inconsapevolezza egli assume sempre ed incondizionatamente una posizione politica...

Siccome proprio oggi il dibattito sul genere dei transessuali è una questione di pertinenza politica, viene automatico  inquadrare ogni sua sollevazione come discussione politica... anche in un Forum dove si discute sulla forma più o meno corretta del genere linguistico da usare per le persone transessuali... in una data lingua, secondo un qualche criterio di correttezza prestabilito ritenuto corretto (anch'esso non esente di interpretazione politica)... Insomma su certi temi non ci si può affatto illudere ingenuamente di assumere posizioni neutrali, nell'idea che la lingua sia un sistema di segni totalmente distaccato dal sistema sociale e culturale di cui è espressione, e quindi anche da queste o quelle posizioni ideologiche e politiche (non necessariamente in senso di appartenenza ad un partito politico) che ne fanno parte...

Ignorare o non tenere conto di tutto ciò non vuol dire affatto non partecipare ad un discorso offensivo e violento nei confronti delle persone transessuali... Visto che per costoro l'uso inappropriato del proprio genere è percepito come violenza psicologica ed una grave offesa alla propria identità personale...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

emma click said:


> Il genere di una persona (e della categoria sociale a cui appartiene) non è una questione esclusivamente "grammaticale"


Grazie dell'informazione.
Credo comunque che tutti i partecipanti a questa discussione se ne fossero resi conto anche prima che tu ce lo ricordassi.
Questo però è un forum di LINGUE e come tale discute solo gli aspetti LINGUISTICI, non avendo la benchè minima pretesa di entrare nella sfera personale.
Io non ho visto nessun riferimento ad ideologie né letto alcun commento offensivo nei confronti dei transessuali.
Qui si sta SOLAMENTE discutendo del genere grammaticale più opportuno da usare per riferirsi ad un/una transessuale, nulla più, quindi ti chiedo cortesemente di limitarti a questo argomento e di lasciare ogni altro aspetto fuori dal dibattito, visto che questa non è la sede opportuna per discuterne, grazie.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Come avevo detto sopra, lo spagnolo ha sei generi: oltre al _maschile_ e _femminile_ hanno _neutro, comune, epiceno e ambiguo_. La descrizione delle rispettive categorie non ha nulla di offensivo o di politicamente scorretto, riguarda soprattutto animali o categorie professionali.

Ecco, per rispondere a Paul, noi di generi grammaticali ne abbiamo soltanto due. E quindi. O si decide per legge quale dei due deve essere il genere usato (non so perché ma ho come la sensazione che anche prima dell'operazione e del cambio di genere legale un transessuale "si senta" appartenente a un genere diverso, e quindi offeso e non riconosciuto nel passaggio ancora da compiere). Oppure inventiamo un genere ad hoc. Cosa che secondo me non dovrebbe offendere nessuno.

La parola "transessuale" appare brutta e connotata di un giudizio negativo, ma se col tempo il sentire comune cambiasse del tutto, ecco che già avremmo il termine cercato, un nuovo genere speciale.
Secondo me.
E senza offendere nessuno.
Lungi da me. E da noi.


----------



## Nino83

Fare riferimento al sesso biologico potrebbe non essere sufficiente. Anche dopo un'operazione completa di cambio di sesso, dal punto di vista biologico il maschio sarebbe ancora maschio (assenza del ciclo) e la femmina ancora femmina (assenza di produzione di liquido seminale).  
Fare riferimento al sesso legale pone anch'esso i suoi problemi. Ad ogni cambio di legge dovremmo cambiare genere grammaticale. 
Si pensi all'Argentina, dove è stata approvata una legge secondo la quale la scelta del genere all'anagrafe è libera, basata sulla propria identità percepita (vedi articolo su repubblica).  

Infine, se la persona viene chiamata con il suo nome non anagrafico, suonerebbe comunque strano dire _il trans Roberta_ o _la trans Roberto_, confonderebbe ancora di più le cose.  

Personalmente propenderei per la corrispondenza, nel caso concreto, tra genere grammaticale e genere al quale la persona si sente di appartenere, visto che sia l'opzione del sesso biologico sia quella del sesso legale non mi sembrano così solide.


----------



## emma click

> "Questo però è un forum di LINGUE e come tale discute solo gli aspetti LINGUISTICI, non avendo la benchè minima pretesa di entrare nella sfera personale.":


 Una lingua non è un linguaggio di programmazione... Parlare del genere dei transessuali è una questione linguistica, non solo quando si tenta di negare loro il genere appropriato, ma anche quando si fa il contrario... E non è una questione personale il fatto di dibattere sull'uso del genere dei transessuali, non essendo questi una singola persona bensì una categoria sociale minoritaria, parte della società  (quindi parte della comunità linguistica). Secondo, i miei messaggi precedenti non vanno percepiti (o fatti percepire) come un'aggressione ai partecipanti di questo thread... visto che il mio interesse è stato esclusivamente quello di argomentare contro la tesi del primo messaggio, e cioè che i transessuali non vanno rispettati nella loro identità di genere come ogni altro membro della società...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

emma click said:


> la tesi del primo messaggio, e cioè che *i transessuali non vanno rispettati nella loro identità di genere* come ogni altro membro della società


Questa è una deduzione che hai fatto tu, visto che nessuno ha detto una cosa del genere.
Ora, se vuoi ancora partecipare alla discussione sei la benvenuta, a patto che ti limiti al SOLO ASPETTO LINGUISTICO.
Altri messaggi postati con il solo intento di travisare interventi di altri utenti verranno eliminati.



quasi.stellar said:


> O si decide per legge quale dei due deve essere il genere usato  Oppure inventiamo un genere ad hoc. Cosa che secondo me non dovrebbe offendere nessuno.


Non penso sia necessario inventare un genere grammaticale ad hoc, visto che un/una transessuale non credo si senta di un genere che ancora non esiste..Forse sarebbe il caso, anche dal punto di vista legale, di permettere ad ogni individuo di decidere il proprio genere (ovviamente non tutte le settimane a seconda degli umori) e poi accettare quella scelta.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse sarebbe il caso, anche dal punto di vista legale, di permettere ad ogni individuo di decidere il proprio genere (ovviamente non tutte le settimane a seconda degli umori) e poi accettare quella scelta.



Facendo una breve ricerca, secondo quanto scrive Elena Tebano sul corriere della sera "Negli ultimi due anni si è allungata la lista di Paesi che permettono *il cambio di sesso anagrafico senza quello chirurgico*: Spagna, Argentina, Portogallo, Regno Unito, Germania e Austria. " e a quanto pare la Cassazione si è pronunciata il 20 luglio di quest'anno sulla questione affermando che non è necessaria nessuna operazione al fine di ottenere il cambio di sesso all'anagrafe, qui l'articolo del corriere. 

Quindi, a quando pare, anche in Italia sembra che non ci sia più questa netta distinzione tra sesso anagrafico/legale e sesso alla quale la persona si sente di appartenere.
Quindi, l'unica obiezione che rimane è quella che sostiene la coincidenza tra sesso biologico e genere grammaticale. 
Oppure, come sostiene quasi.stellar, si potrebbe usare sempre l'articolo maschile, sia per gli uomini che per le donne. 

Sostanzialmente, sembrano esserci tre possibilità.  
Però quella sostenuta da quasi.stellar (sulla invariabilità del termine) non è supportata dai dizionari citati che, quindi, hanno ritenuto, almeno per ora, di scartarla.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Quindi, l'unica obiezione che rimane è quella che sostiene la coincidenza tra sesso biologico e genere grammaticale.


Volenti o nolenti, è anche la scelta più facile e logica da parte di una terza parte, soprattutto quando non ha di fronte la persona e quindi non può dedurre di quale sesso si sente dal suo aspetto e dal modo in cui si veste.
Se un carabiniere deve redigere una denuncia presentata da tale Luigi Rossi che non è presente di persona, non può che chiamarlo "Signor Rossi", visto che Luigi è un nome maschile.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se un carabiniere deve redigere una denuncia presentata da tale Luigi Rossi che non è presente di persona, non può che chiamarlo "Signor Rossi", visto che Luigi è un nome maschile.



Nel commento precedente mi riferivo a chi ritiene che il genere grammaticale debba essere quello del sesso di provenienza, indipendentemente dal sesso anagrafico. 
In questo caso sembra che ti stai riferendo al sesso anagrafico e non a quello biologico.  
Secondo la Cassazione oggi è possibile cambiare nome e sesso anagrafico senza alcuna operazione, quindi potrebbe esserci una "signora Lucia Rossi" che biologicamente è in tutto e per tutto un uomo.  
Ma nel 2008, anno in cui hai posto la domanda, la situazione era piuttosto differente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Secondo la Cassazione oggi è possibile cambiare nome e sesso anagrafico senza alcuna operazione, quindi potrebbe esserci una "signora Lucia Rossi" che biologicamente è in tutto e per tutto un uomo.


Vero, ma credo che in questo caso una persona che affronta un'operazione per il cambio di sesso vuole anche che all'anagrafe non risulti più Lucia, ma Luca per esempio.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Vero, ma credo che in questo caso una persona che affronta un'operazione per il cambio di sesso vuole anche che all'anagrafe non risulti più Lucia, ma Luca per esempio.



Mi riferivo ad un ex "Luca" che è andato all'anagrafe a far cambiare il nome in "Lucia" pur rimanendo, biologicamente, un uomo sotto qualsiasi punto di vista. 
E' quello che pare sia successo in Argentina. Molti transgender hanno cambiato sesso e nome all'anagrafe. In sostanza non si può più sapere il sesso biologico dal nome anagrafico. Una situazione complessa.  

Dico che, a quel punto, quando il poliziotto scriverà "Lucia Rossi" il giornalista scriverà "la signora Rossi" anche se dal punto di vista meramente biologico sarebbe ancora un "signor Rossi".


----------



## quasi.stellar

Nino83 said:


> Fare riferimento al sesso biologico potrebbe non essere sufficiente. Anche dopo un'operazione completa di cambio di sesso, dal punto di vista biologico il maschio sarebbe ancora maschio (assenza del ciclo) e la femmina ancora femmina (assenza di produzione di liquido seminale).
> ...
> Personalmente propenderei per la corrispondenza, nel caso concreto, tra genere grammaticale e genere al quale la persona si sente di appartenere, visto che sia l'opzione del sesso biologico sia quella del sesso legale non mi sembrano così solide.



In qualche modo vorrei richiamare l'attenzione sul fatto che stiamo camminando su un sentiero sdrucciolevole, dove è possibile incespicare ad ogni cantone.
Io teoricamente sarei d'accordo con te, non fosse che come fai a saperlo?
Come fai a sapere se una persona ha il ciclo o no? Glielo chiedi? ...
Beh, ecco, io credo che soprassedere su questa questione sarebbe più delicato.

Io personalmente ho alcune amiche che portano i capelli cortissimi, non si truccano, totale assenza di tacchi, onestamente a volte ho avuto il dubbio, ma chiedere è una mega mancanza di tatto e di gentilezza, per non parlare della buona educazione. Hai il ciclo? O no? Per caso sei gay? Che domande si fanno in questi casi?
Nessuna, ma per favore!
È risaputo che le donne che si sottopongono agli estenuanti allenamenti di una vita sportiva non hanno il ciclo. Per non parlare di quelle operate di fibromi vari che si ritrovano non solo senza ciclo ma persino senza gli organi, sono meno donne? E un uomo è meno uomo solo perché impotente?
E i gay? Che domande si fanno in questi casi?

Io, riflettendo, invece penso questo:
1) il sostantivo generico "transessuale" deve, secondo la lingua italiana, essere maschile, come moltissimi termini che non hanno un genere proprio, quando viene usato in senso generico e non riferito a una persona particolare

2) rivolgendoci a una persona concreta, cerchiamo prima di capire, e se non è evidente stiamo ad ascoltare quello che dice e come si presenta, con le orecchie aperte, rispettando nel modo più assoluto il genere a cui quella persona si sente di appartenere (ti cito), oggi ieri e domani

3) se in qualcosa di più neutro, come ad esempio un articolo di giornale, bisogna per forza riferire di una persona transessuale, per esempio appunto come nel caso che ha dato spunto a questo topic (dove il delitto sembrava causato dall'appartenenza a un gruppo sessuale specifico e perseguitato, e unico caso in cui ha rilevanza farne menzione - una persona aggredita a scopo di rapina non mette assolutamente conto dire a quale genere appartenga), io preferirei dire:
_Ieri nel luogo tale Mario Rossi, transessuale, è stato aggredito.
_
La concordanza secondo me si fa col nome anagrafico, benché non posso raccontare dei milioni di imbarazzi causati ad un caro amico dal nome Andrea, che quasi dovunque all'estero è femminile.

Quindi, a ben vedere, come ci giriamo sbagliamo.


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> La concordanza secondo me si fa col nome anagrafico, benché non posso raccontare dei milioni di imbarazzi causati dal nome Andrea che quasi dovunque all'estero è femminile.



Sorvolando sulle domande imbarazzanti, il punto è proprio questo.  
Se oggi è possibile (e pare che lo sia) cambiare il sesso anagrafico senza far nulla, ciò significa che ci può essere una non corrispondenza tra sesso anagrafico e sesso biologico.  

Siccome la situazione appare piuttosto ingarbugliata, i dizionari piuttosto che *prescrivere* qualcosa, si limitano per ora a *registrare*.  

Nel caso di un uomo che risulti di sesso femminile all'anagrafe col nome di "Lucia", il giornalista potrebbe scrivere _la transessuale_, mentre nel caso di una donna che risulti di sesso maschile all'anagrafe col nome di "Luca", il giornalista potrebbe scrivere _il transessuale_.  

Qualsiasi scelta grammaticale si faccia, dunque, un po' di confusione potrebbe sempre esserci ma non per l'assenza di una regola grammaticale, ma perché la situazione sottostante è comunque complessa. La lingua è uno strumento, in questo caso descrittivo. Se la situazione da descrivere può, a volte, indurre in confusione, non è che la grammatica e la lingua possano far miracoli.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Nino83 said:


> Qualsiasi scelta grammaticale si faccia, dunque, un po' di confusione potrebbe sempre esserci ma non per l'assenza di una regola grammaticale, ma perché la situazione sottostante è comunque complessa. La lingua è uno strumento, in questo caso descrittivo. Se la situazione da descrivere può, a volte, indurre in confusione, non è che la grammatica e la lingua possano far miracoli.


Non posso che quotare


----------



## frugnaglio

Sono d'accordo con tutti gli ultimi interventi... c'è poco da normare, e poco di normabile, in un caso del genere. Se vedo un tizio per strada, lo chiamerò “tizio” indipendentemente dal suo sentirsi donna, uomo, giraffa o Napoleone, cosa di cui non so nulla. E non mi pare neanche che si possa definire un uso “corretto” nel caso in cui si sappia che il tizio preferisce essere trattato al femminile, tutt'al più ci saranno usi più o meno gentili nei suoi confronti, non giusti o sbagliati. A me sembra che il genere grammaticale non abbia una grande importanza. Ci sono solo due generi grammaticali, ma infiniti modi di trattare le persone e infiniti modi di sentirsi, basarsi su quest'infinità suddividendola in due per stabilire chi trattare al maschile o al femminile mi sembra, più ancora che ridicolo, assurdo. Del resto ci sono giudici donna, sentinelle uomo, soprani donna (anzi, solo questo tipo!), guide uomo, medici donna, persone uomo e credo che nessun re uomo si sia mai offeso a sentirsi dire “Vostra Maestà”.
Ciò detto, tendo a dire “un transessuale” intendendo un uomo che ha cambiato sesso, e non per intenti politici (lo dico a quello/a/x che è intervenuto/a/x alcune volte prima di essere bannato/a/x) ma perché è così che lo si sente utilizzare più spesso. Se fosse entrato nell'uso un termine femminile, che so, “la transessa”, si userebbe quello, e senza che vi siano necessariamente intenti “politici” nell'uno o nell'altro verso.
Il motivo per cui di Vladimir Luxuria si parla al maschile, a mio avviso, è principalmente che ha scelto di farsi chiamare Vladimir. Se avesse scelto “Beatrice” credo che ne sentiremmo parlare per lo più al femminile.


----------



## maurizio b

Trovo molto sconcertante il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che, occupandosi di linguaggio,  pensi che nel suo corretto uso ci siano sempre e comunque aspetti soltanto squisitamente grammaticali. Certamente per lo più accade, ma non certo esclusivamente. Il linguaggio è cosa estremamente complessa; rappresenta la nostra visione del mondo, e da sempre i filosofi se ne sono occupati. Uno dei principali testi che ne trattano nell'antichità è il Cratilo di Platone. Come è stato anche detto qui, l'uso del genere nella lingua in senso non concordante con il sesso biologico esiste da sempre, e sempre con una ragione originaria, non certo per un "casuale uso comune". Nello specifico si tratta di un problema che, a mio avviso, si può sintetizzare in questo modo: la parola "transessuale" esprime un concetto molto chiaro, e si riferisce a qualcuno che passa da un sesso a quello opposto; di conseguenza l'uso del genere si deve semplicemente adeguare, anche se talvolta con qualche difficoltà. A meno che, evidentemente il concetto stesso di transessualità non venga accettato, e in questo caso si preferisca la concordanza con il nome di battesimo e il sesso originario. Magari con aggiunta di emoticon con sorrisetto ebete.


----------



## giginho

Vorrei riportare un fatto che mi ha lasciato incuriosito:

Guardavo una trasmissione su una rete privata minoritaria (non faccio nomi per evitare pubblicità) in cui si parla di persone che stanno cambiando sesso. Ho notato che in un episodio la figlia si rivolgeva a suo padre transessuale (vestito da donna e in attesa dell'operazione biologica) con il "maschile" dicendogli "tu sei andat*o* a lavorare oggi?", mentre in un secondo episodio una figlia si riferiva a suo padre (nella stessa situazione del primo) usando il femminile.

Nessuno dei protagonisti ha fatto una piega, né in un senso né nell'altro. Devo dire che, personalmente, io mi regolo come Paul. Se dovessi invece trovarmi a chiacchierare con un transessuale userei con lui il genere definito dal suo abbigliamento.


----------



## quasi.stellar

I protagonisti sono attori quindi è normale che non facciano una piega, di fronte a nulla.
Per il resto concordo.
Anche se l'abbigliamento non sempre fa stato (e questa volta in senso proprio).
Le amiche di cui parlavo all'inizio sono sempre in pantaloni e maglietta, capelli corti, muscoli in evidenza.
Però voci e nomi femminili, di fatto non sono transessuali (o per lo meno, appunto, io non lo so) ma mostrano un genere alquanto ambiguo.
Tu come ti regoleresti?


----------



## giginho

quasi.stellar said:


> I protagonisti sono attori quindi è normale che non facciano una piega, di fronte a nulla. se sono attori vuol dire che quelle sono delle ricostruzioni e, come tali, dovrebbero essere curate ragion per cui non mi aspetto che il genere sia "assegnato a caso" ma abbia una ragione di fondo; se non lo sono, invece, ritorniamo al discorso di prima.
> 
> Le amiche di cui parlavo all'inizio sono sempre in pantaloni e maglietta, capelli corti, muscoli in evidenza. In questo caso mi regolerei usando il maschile.
> 
> Però voci e nomi femminili, di fatto non sono transessuali (o per lo meno, appunto, io non lo so) ma mostrano un genere alquanto ambiguo.
> Tu come ti regoleresti?



Da mia abitudine non commento e non giudico i gusti di nessuno, ma per me un essere umano con pantaloni, maglietta, capelli corti, muscoli in evidenza (magari anche la ricrescita della barba) mi ricorda più Van Damme che non Penelope Cruz, quindi sarei propenso ad usare il maschile.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Difficilissimo fare come dici tu. Entrambe fanno parte di un gruppo, una di capoeira e l'altra di percussioni. Nel gruppo sono trattate come donne, però mi capita di frequente di pormi il dubbio (tra me e me), senza affatto commentare o giudicare. Ma, a mio disonore, devo dire che si tratta di un dubbio distraente.
Non siamo così in amicizia da arrivare a confidenze intime, per niente. Ma dato che sempre nel gruppo sono trattate come donne, io mi adeguo e stop.
Poi, _que será será_ 


PS
Di fronte a persone concrete, secondo me, un altro criterio di comportamento può (e anzi a volte deve) essere quello di vedere come si comportano i terzi. Se queste ragazze sono trattate come donne, e non si adombrano, significa che va bene così


----------



## giginho

Vabbè, ma così non vale! Mi hai nascosto il contesto!! 

Se io mi trovassi nella tua situazione, devo ammettere che farei come fai tu: mi adeguo. Se tutti le trattano come donne un motivo ci sarà....magari sono loro ad averlo chiesto ragion per cui va bene così.

Il mio è un discorso "asettico" ovvero senza alcuna interazione tra me e il transessuale in questione quindi, come nel caso di Paul, quando si parla di trans in generale o di un trans che non si conosce di persona (maliziosoni!). Nel caso io sappia che il trans in questione (esempio: biologicamente uomo) vuole che ci si riferisca a lui come donna, mi adeguo: non mi costa nulla e faccio felice una persona, non vedo perché non dovrei, con buona pace di ogni grammatica.

Edit: mi accorgo solo ora che mi sono adeguato all'istante.....ho scritto: se tutti *le* trattano...CVD!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Chiedo scusa, il topic non era mio quindi non mi sono sentita obbligata 
E d'altra parte era (come è) un problema astratto.
Poi in concreto esiste già un trattamento consolidato verso queste due persone, io non ho fatto che adeguarmi. Ma credo che se le avessi incontrate da sole, senza altre specificazioni, mi sarei trovata in grande imbarazzo e credo che avrei cercato di mantenermi sulle generali, almeno inizialmente.

Però vedi, l'espressione "biologicamente uomo" non è risolvente, cosa ne sappiamo di cosa ci sta nei pantaloni? E a questo punto anche oltre? Che in definitiva sarebbe necessario sapere apriori cosa ci sta nella mente, visto che nonostante quello che si dice non vogliamo offendere nessuno


----------



## giginho

quasi.stellar said:


> Però vedi, l'espressione "biologicamente uomo" non è risolvente, cosa ne sappiamo di cosa ci sta nei pantaloni? E a questo punto anche oltre? Che in definitiva sarebbe necessario sapere apriori cosa ci sta nella mente, visto che nonostante quello che si dice non vogliamo offendere nessuno



Per biologicamente uomo intendo che ne abbia i caratteri caratteristici (quanto meno visibili). Se hai i muscolazzi e i mustacchi ho ragione di ritenere che tu sia biologicamente uomo.....oddio, io non ho i mustacchi e ho pure i capelli lunghi, ma sono biologicamente uomo....ma penso che si possa capire quello che intendo . Se io incontrassi per strada Miss Trans 2015 non credo che mi sognerei mai di rivolgermi a lei al maschile, sebbene penso che la biologia lo imporrebbe, ma la sua apparenza mi suggerisce di restare sul femminile.

E' questo che voglio dire: varia da caso a caso ma è fondamentalmente una questione di come l'altra persona (il trans in questo caso) si pone. Se si pone da donna io le do del "lei" (eheheh) se si pone da uomo gli do del "lui", a prescindere da cosa si nasconde sotto la gonna o dentro i pantaloni.

Se parlo di un trans che non conosco uso, di impulso, il genere maschile.

Un caro saluto al Devoto-Oli


----------



## quasi.stellar

Eheheheh ... sì Giginho, le mie erano quasi.battute. 
Credo che in tutto lo svolgersi del dibattito sia abbastanza chiaro quello che pensiamo.
Almeno tra noi, persone secondo me equilibrate.
O no?


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Se io incontrassi per strada Miss Trans 2015 non credo che mi sognerei mai di rivolgermi a lei al maschile, sebbene penso che la biologia lo imporrebbe, ma la sua apparenza mi suggerisce di restare sul femminile.



Era quello che intendevo dire nel commento #27 con "genere al quale la persona si sente di appartenere".
Se una persona (di sesso maschile) si veste da donna, ha un'apparenza femminile ed utilizza un nome da donna, userei l'articolo femminile, e lo stesso vale per una persona (di sesso femminile) che si veste da uomo, ha un'apparenza maschile ed utilizza un nome da uomo. 

Non è che bisogna entrare nella mente, men che meno nei vestiti, delle persone.  

Comunque ancora il termine è relativamente nuovo quindi, ritornando alla domanda iniziale e citando nuovamente i dizionari, non mi sembra che si possa dire che uno dei due articoli sia sbagliato. 
Tutti e due sono ammessi.


----------



## Gommik

Salve, mi scuso per non avere letto tutte le risposte, ma ho percepito che la discussione ha fatto, almeno all'avvio, affidamento su numerosi articoli di giornale. Da giornalista vi posso dire che siamo nemici dell'ortodossia nella scrittura, alcuni con originalità e chiarezza di significati, con esiti eccellenti (come Gianni Clerici). Ma la maggior parte dei redattori, specie giovani, è di una ignoranza spaventosa. Inoltre in questo caso -sempre ed esclusivamente dal punto di vista giornalistico- doveva arrivare immediatamente al lettore l'informazione: "Ehi, gente, hanno ucciso un maschio che aveva fatto un intervento di cambiamento di sesso". Quindi scrivere i titoli al maschile sarà sembrato fondamentale ai redattori dei pezzi. Magari poi nel testo avranno cambiato o usato indifferentemente le due opzioni. 
A riguardo io sono orientata come una piccola parte di giornalisti che utilizzano le linee guida di Alma Sabatini Coletti, quindi avrei scritto "una transessuale uccisa".


----------



## bearded

Da tutta questa (vecchia) discussione risulta chiaro che non ci sono regole linguistiche che stabiliscano se si deve dire 'un' o 'una' transessuale. Dirò quindi come mi comporto io - per quello che vale.
Anche per me è importante rispettare i desideri della persona in questione: quindi, se la persona è presente, a seconda dell'abbigliamento che adotta o della sua acconciatura, ecc., io gli/le dico ad es.  ''sei bravo'' oppure ''sei brava''; invece, parlando di una persona assente, e specialmente ignorando il suo sesso ''desiderato'', io dico ''una persona transessuale''. Il titolo di giornale in O/P io l'avrei formulato così: ''Uccisa una persona transessuale''.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> L'articolo di giornale in O/P io l'avrei formulato così: ''Uccisa una persona transessuale''.


Sono d'accordo con te




Gommik said:


> A riguardo io sono orientata come una piccola parte di giornalisti che utilizzano le linee guida di Alma Sabatini Coletti, quindi avrei scritto "una transessuale uccisa".


Cosa suggeriscono di preciso queste linee guida a questo proposito?


----------



## A User

Io mi ricordo bene una vecchia video-intervista a Vladimiro Guadagno, quando ancora era PR della _Muccassassina_. Domanda del giornalista: Come ti definiresti? Risposta: Un travestito.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Per quello che ne so io un transessuale è un uomo, quindi perché dei giornalisti professionisti usano aggettivi di genere femminile?
> Esiste magari qualche regola di cui io non sono a conoscenza che rende lecito usare il genere femminile per i transessuali?





Paulfromitaly said:


> Cosa suggeriscono di preciso queste linee guida a questo proposito?


 Ciao Paul!
Senza voler sottilizzare il lavoro della Sabatini, direi che le sue linee guida si possano grosso modo sintetizzare con questa [mia] frase:
«Nel linguaggio cerchiamo il piú possibile di riferirci alle persone per quelle che sono, se sono donne si useranno le desinenze al femminile (*le *sindac*he*), se sono uomini si useranno quelle al maschile (*i *sindac*i*), se sono miste si useranno i termini con entrambe le desinenze (*le *sindac*he* e *i *sindac*i*) laddove non esistano epiceni (*gli*/*le *studenti, *le*/*i* presidenti) oppure si userà il termine con la desinenza concordata in base alla maggioranza della serie di riferimento o, se non è possibile, all'ultimo della serie di riferimento.», per approfondimenti Il sessismo nella lingua italiana - La Sapienza.
Tenendo conto di ciò, è chiaro che il riferimento ad una persona transessuale debba anzitutto basarsi sul fatto che se cosí è riconosciuta significa che questa ha già espresso il proprio sentimento sulla propria identità, non ha alcuna importanza il livello di alterazione fisica.
Quindi, per rispetto alla persona e per farsi capire da chi non l'ha in vista: una donna biologica, la quale vuole essere donna, vorrà essere identificata con il femminile, invece, se non si riconosce per tale e lo dimostra, si dovrebbe indicare come *un* uomo transessuale e *un* transessuale; viceversa, un uomo biologico, il quale vuole essere uomo, vorrà essere identificato col maschile, mentre, se non si riconosce per tale e lo dimostra si dovrebbe indicare come *una* donna transessuale e *una* transessuale.

Dato che il testo della Sabatini è un po' datato, ma che comunque viene “seguito” da alcune redattrici e da alcuni redattori anche oggigiorno, mi sembra che manchino dei riferimenti specifici al tema da te posto, però credo di non farle torto con quanto ho appena esposto.


----------



## francisgranada

Il problema lo vedo soprattutto nel caso in cui dobbiamo riferirsi alla stessa persona che durante un certo periodo della sua vita ha cambiato il suo orientamento sessuale, eventulamente più di una volta. Dovremmo quindi studiare quando e quale era l'attuale identità sessuale della detta persona,  ed usare diversi generi grammaticali riferendosi alla stessa persona, a seconda del periodo della sua vita? ...

Per esempio: _Sandro era il mi*o* miglior amic*o* d'infanzia, ma non era non troppo attrattiv*o*. Quando l'ho incontrat*a* dopo tanti anni, mi sembrava bell*a* ed attrattiv*a* ..._

Temo che non esista una soluzione grammaticale soddisfacente tutti i casi possibili ...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Paul!
> Senza voler sottilizzare il lavoro della Sabatini, direi che le sue linee guida si possano grosso modo sintetizzare con questa [mia] frase:
> «Nel linguaggio cerchiamo il piú possibile di riferirci alle persone per quelle che sono, se sono donne si useranno le desinenze al femminile (*le *sindac*he*), se sono uomini si useranno quelle al maschile (*i *sindac*i*), se sono miste si useranno i termini con entrambe le desinenze (*le *sindac*he* e *i *sindac*i*) laddove non esistano epiceni (*gli*/*le *studenti, *le*/*i* presidenti) oppure si userà il termine con la desinenza concordata in base alla maggioranza della serie di riferimento o, se non è possibile, all'ultimo della serie di riferimento.», per approfondimenti Il sessismo nella lingua italiana - La Sapienza.
> Tenendo conto di ciò, è chiaro che il riferimento ad una persona transessuale debba anzitutto basarsi sul fatto che se cosí è riconosciuta significa che questa ha già espresso il proprio sentimento sulla propria identità, non ha alcuna importanza il livello di alterazione fisica.
> Quindi, per rispetto alla persona e per farsi capire da chi non l'ha in vista: una donna biologica, la quale vuole essere donna, vorrà essere identificata con il femminile, invece, se non si riconosce per tale e lo dimostra, si dovrebbe indicare come *un* uomo transessuale e *un* transessuale; viceversa, un uomo biologico, il quale vuole essere uomo, vorrà essere identificato col maschile, mentre, se non si riconosce per tale e lo dimostra si dovrebbe indicare come *una* donna transessuale e *una* transessuale.
> .



Concordo con la logica delle indicazioni che hai citato, ma queste non si applicano al caso in questione, ovvero di una persona NON presente, di cui NON si hanno informazioni e della quale NON si sa se desideri essere considerata di sesso maschile o femminile.
Che scelta dovrebbero fare un giornalista, un legislatore, un ufficiale di pubblica sicurezza etc, nel caso debbano decidere loro senza consultare la persona interessata e quindi senza conoscere la volontà di questa persona?


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo con la logica delle indicazioni che hai citato, ma queste non si applicano al caso in questione, ovvero di una persona NON presente, di cui NON si hanno informazioni e della quale NON si sa se desideri essere considerata di sesso maschile o femminile.
> Che scelta dovrebbero fare un giornalista, un legislatore, un ufficiale di pubblica sicurezza etc, nel caso debbano decidere loro senza consultare la persona interessata e quindi senza conoscere la volontà di questa persona?


 Ciao Paul.
Come le indicazioni "non si applicano al caso in questione"? Che significa che "NON si hanno informazioni"? A me pare che le informazioni le abbia esplicitate tu stesso in OP!?
"... e della quale NON si sa se desideri essere considerata di sesso maschile o femminile"? A me pare ovvio che se una persona desidera cambiare sesso, desideri anche essere riconosciuta nel genere di cui si sente far parte.
La domanda che poni alla fine, per me non ha molto senso: naturalmente, il tutto dipende dal contesto della situazione e dalla sensibilità, o presa di posizione, delle persone coinvolte. (Ho già generalizzato la questione.)




francisgranada said:


> Dovremmo quindi studiare quando e quale era l'attuale identità sessuale della detta persona, ed usare diversi generi grammaticali riferendosi alla stessa persona, a seconda del periodo della sua vita? ...


 Ciao Francis.
La mia risposta è: «Ma certo che no, ovviamente».

_E.g._: utilizzando il tuo esempio senza modificarne il lessico, cambierei solamente una desinenza: "_Sandro era il mi*o* miglior amic*o* d'infanzia, ma non era non troppo attrattiv*o*. Quando l'ho incontrat*o* dopo tanti anni, mi sembrava bell*a* ed attrattiv*a* ..._".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> A me pare ovvio che se una persona desidera cambiare sesso, desideri anche essere riconosciuta nel genere di cui si sente far parte.


Quello che a te pare ovvio non è un dato di fatto, è una tua deduzione.
Nel caso in cui un giornalista debba parlare di una persona che non conosce personalmente e della quale non ha nessuna informazione se non il fatto che sia un transessuale, non ci sono informazioni oggettive.
Chi ha mai detto, per esempio, che un transessuale debba per forza essere un persona nata uomo che desidera essere donna? E se fosse il caso opposto? 


> *1.* Persona il cui comportamento sessuale è caratterizzato dalla non accettazione del proprio sesso e dall’identificazione in quello opposto.


La mia domanda ha perfettamente senso - visto che la sola parola "transsessuale" non indica in nessun modo né il sesso di nascita né quello opposto, come si sceglie in genere grammaticale?
La risposta più sensasata, fino ad ora, è usare il termine persona.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nel caso in cui un giornalista debba parlare di una persona che non conosce personalmente e della quale non ha nessuna informazione se non il fatto che sia un transessuale, non ci sono informazioni oggettive.


Ma come no? E che giornalista è allora?


> Chi ha mai detto, per esempio, che un transessuale debba per forza essere un persona nata uomo che desidera essere donna?


 Ah beh, di certo non io!


> E se fosse il caso opposto?


Già esplicitato.


> La mia domanda ha perfettamente senso - visto che la sola parola "transsessuale" non indica in nessun modo né il sesso di nascita né quello opposto, come si sceglie in genere grammaticale?
> La risposta più sensasata, fino ad ora, è usare il termine persona.


Te l'ho già indicato! Tuttavia, rimane il fatto che ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, nessuno obbliga alcuno a fare esattamente quanto dice ciò che ho scritto.
Dal mio punto di vista, non c'è bisogno di arrivare a biascicare scrivendo, ché intanto la domanda [e le domande] alla quale [e alle quali] ho risposto l'hai posta [e le hai poste] tu!
Nel mio, ho provato gentilmente a fornirti una risposta alle due da te poste, quella in OP e quella al #51.
Poi, ne hai posta un'altra al #55, e a questa mi riferivo nel mio #56, a cui mi sono rifiutato di rispondere per ovvî motivi.
Dato che sei convinto della sua lecita formulazione, ti rispondo che le persone serie ricoprenti quelle mansioni hanno tutti gli elementi per riferire lo stato delle cose.
Se non ci credi è affar tuo. Se cosí non fosse, essi non sarebbero meritevoli della mia né della altrui fiducia (per non dire di peggio).

Cordialmente,
Dragon


----------

